# The Great Stuart Scott Died Today



## TBoneJack (Jan 4, 2015)

Stuart Scott of ESPN died today after beating cancer for 7 years. IMO, he was the best Sports Center Anchor, among the many there who were great for so long.

He beat cancer for 7 years without ever slowing down. He's to be admired, for sure. He was a genuinely cool person; in health, in sickness, and now as well.

If you don't know his story, you owe it to yourself to read all about it. This will give you a start.

http://www.sbnation.com/2015/1/4/7490009/stuart-scott-espn-sportscenter-anchor-death


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 4, 2015)

Doesnt really sound like he beat it


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 4, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> Doesnt really sound like he beat it


If you'll read his story, I think you'll see he did.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 4, 2015)

*Memorable Stuart Scott quotes*

“I never ask what stage I’m in,” Scott told Sandomir. “I haven’t wanted to know. It won’t change anything to me. All I know is that it would cause more worry and a higher degree of freakout. Stage 1, 2 or 8, it doesn’t matter. I’m trying to fight it the best I can.”

"When you die, it does not mean that you lose to cancer. You beat cancer by how you live, while you live and the manner in which you live."


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 4, 2015)

The week before he gave this speech, he had liver complications, kidney failure, and had four (4) surgeries.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jan 4, 2015)

RIP!

I got game like Stuart, Scott, Fresh out the ESPN shop, and when Sportscenter popping, everything stopping-Lil Wayne-3peat


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 4, 2015)

Stuart was cool when I was younger. I am not that old so I feel like I grew up when he was really in his prime. He made watching re-runs of the same plays I saw the night before entertaining because he fused pop culture references in with his commentary. I started to figure something was up because there was one or two times where I saw someone say they were there in place of stuart scott, but I thought maybe he was just tending to family stuff or something.


----------

